# Dwarf Mix looking for a home (RESOLVED)



## Rattiemattiesrattery (May 10, 2010)

He was rescued by my friend in vegas that does rat and mouse rescue (RatzenMauzers), from someone that was going to take him into a high kill shelter just so they had a reason to go see the animals there... Well she asked me if I could take him in since I do Rescue all things, and am not allergic hehe.

He is a sweet bun about 7-10months old. And not neutered at the moment.
LOVES to be held, and loved on and just a real doll. GREAT eater, and GREAT box user. And gets along with other buns, children, adults and other animals.

I am asking for an 80.00 rehoming fee which only covers the cost of his neuter.
(not even the vet visit, the food or anything else related to him. just the neuter)

He'll come with some food so you can make the transition to what ever you wnat. Some hay if needed. and some toys IF I can find some he doesn't snub his nose at >_<.

Plus a list of the fruits and Veggies we have given him since he'd been there, so you know they will be ok with him, and you won't have to do a slow intro of everything.


Pictures to come... I need to clean my camera after last nights lil excavation.


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (May 15, 2010)

Here he is:
(moved last night when my buck was being a butt.)

Hey you're gonna pet me right?!










I'm not looking at you, you're not petting me




Parsley? Please?





*If you would prefer your vet to neuter him, then adoption fee waived.*


----------



## butsy (May 15, 2010)

he is beautiful !. why are you getting rid of him ?


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (May 15, 2010)

I rescue buns.
I took this guy in because my friend saved him from people taking him to a kill shelter. And I have 9 other buns at the moment too.

I try not to keep every one that I rescue, because other wise there are other buns out there that can't have a chance to find a forever family.


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (May 29, 2010)

He is still looking for a forever home!
He's been great with our dogs and cats, he doesn't mind the other buns (likes to play with them or run circles around them lol).

Good with kids and loves food. ^_^

Has an appt to be neutered in 2 weeks.


----------



## bunnicrazi (Jun 10, 2010)

is he adopted yet? also, what is his name?


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Jun 12, 2010)

No we still have him.
We call him Sweetie. because he is SWEEEEET!


----------



## cheryl (Jun 12, 2010)

Aww he's a handsome little fella,what an irresistable lil face he has..i hope he finds a home soon..


----------



## Rattiemattiesrattery (Jun 19, 2010)

Sweetie Found a home, with some great people with kids that love him to pieces! ^_^


----------



## cheryl (Jun 19, 2010)

Yay for Sweetie!..


----------

